# Southern Forest Dragons (Angle-headed Dragons) care sheet.



## Thelizardqueen (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys I've decided to write out a care sheet for Southern Forest Dragons as I have found that the care sheets I have come across are very vague. 




If you have any questions about the species feel free to message me.

Kind regards,
Thelizardqueen


----------



## mattfien (Dec 27, 2014)

*Southern Forest Dragons*

Hello,

Your care sheet for southern forest dragons was most helpful! I really appreciate the effort you went to to create such an informative document.

I wanted to ask if these lizards ever swim? are they mostly arboreal or do they spend the lives on the ground as well?

Thanks again!


----------



## myles (Aug 28, 2017)

hey guys, 
I'm interested in buying this species of lizard and i'm not sure how big the enclosure has to be.
what's the minimum/maximum height and width that the enclosure has to be?


----------

